# Don't underestimate staying hydrated!



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Oct 20, 2022)

A few weeks A few weeks ago I went to the ER for a moving headache, dry eyes, dry nose, a tingling in my tongue, and neck pain. It all turns out that it was because I was hydrated because when I was completely done with the IV I felt significantly better! The doctor pointed out that my urine was yellow which is another sign of dehydration.

Since then I've been watching my water intake, and yesterday I liquid fasted with mostly water. That was mostly due to how the acclimation and stress in Colorado Springs are affecting my body, but still nothing wrong with drinking water. I also have a tendency to make better overall health decisions while I'm traveling.

But, yeah, stay hydrated! And watch how much water you're drinking, because you can oversaturate! Find that happy balance!


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 20, 2022)

People commonly underestimate the amount of water they need.

When not exercising or sweating, I make it a point to go through a gallon of water a day. It's been a habit since I was 14. The result(in conjunction with dietary choices made and regular exercise, plus genetics) is that I'm approaching 40 and random strangers mistake me for a late-teen.

You'll piss every hour or two, but it's worth the tradeoff.

It also helps ward against all kinds of unwanted health ailments.


----------

